# The hospital have just called



## Monkey (Dec 14, 2011)

Hba1c was 6.9%. 

She's said that as it's under the 7% mark, she's happy that we can start trying, altho obviously to keep working on control, and get it tighter if at all possible.

She did say she could ask us to wait til March for a re-test, but that she thought that would be unfair, particularly given that I honestly think I've done what I can to improve it, and that I have a 2year old to take into consideration! 

So, gulp.


----------



## trophywench (Dec 14, 2011)

Congratulations, I think?  LOL


----------



## Monkey (Dec 14, 2011)

trophywench said:


> Congratulations, I think?  LOL



I think so - it's a good thing, anyway!


----------



## Copepod (Dec 14, 2011)

Congratulations - when the baby is actually conceived may be a while after you start trying, of course!


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Dec 14, 2011)

Good news, go forth an make babies...................


----------



## Monkey (Dec 14, 2011)

Copepod said:


> Congratulations - when the baby is actually conceived may be a while after you start trying, of course!



That's the other thing I said to her - my son was conceived very quickly, but I'm not expecting the same this time!


----------



## MrsCLH (Dec 14, 2011)

My hba1c was 6.9 when I conceived so you'll be fine with that. Good luck!!


----------



## rachelha (Dec 14, 2011)

Yeah!  I was given the go ahead at 7.4 last time.   Happy baby making


----------



## PhoebeC (Dec 19, 2011)

Yey.

Just do your best.

And have fun making a new baby  xx


----------

